
F-35 software overrun with bugs, DoD testing chief warns - satai
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/01/f-35-software-overrun-with-bugs-dod-testing-chief-warns/
======
bluejekyll
> schedule driven decision

This is generally the root of all evil, and often represents waterfall
mentality in software development, but not always.

When there are quality concerns, it's always good to step back and try to
understand where testing is not properly being performed upfront.

It would be interesting to know what development methodology was used for
this.

